# drug cards



## pcp

MInd taking 5 mins and adding any thing i maybe missing. thanks a million 


Epinephrine
Generic Name- Epinephrine
Trade Name- Adrenaline 
Classification- Adrenergic agonist
Indications- Anaphylaxis
Contraindication- Uncorrected tachycardia, Hypersensitivity, narrow angle glaucoma, hemorrhagic, traumatic, or cardiac shock, organic brain or heart disease, or during labor, 
Dose & route- 0.5mg administrated IM or SQ Child – 0.01ml/kg to a max of 0.5lm
Supplied- Epinephrine 1:1000  Epipen- 0.3mg 1:1000 Anakit- 0.3mg 1:1000
Adverse Effects- Nervousness, restlessness, tachycardia, arrhythmias. 
Drug Indication- Severe allergic reactions
Precaution-  Elderly, debilitated patients, Hypertension, Hyperthyroidism, Parkinson’s disease, diabetes, tuberculosis, asthma, emphysema, and in children under 6. 
Mechanism of action-
Onset & Duration- 



Nitroglycerin
Generic name- Nitrostat, nirtolingual
Trade name- Nitroglycerin
Classification- Antianginal, Vasodilator 
Mechanism of action- Relaxes vascular smooth muscle, causing vasodilation, increases coronary blood flow, decreases preload 
Indications- Suspected cardiac chest pain that is unrelieved by oxygen , chest pain associated with angina and acute myocardial infraction. 
Contraindications- Systolic blood pressure below 100 mmHg, diastolic pressure below 50 mmHg or pulse less than 50 min. Viagra within the last 24 hrs , (males or females). Patient has taken the maximum prescribed dosage or a total of three doses. Head injury, severe anemia, hypersensitivity, tolerance to nitrate, glaucoma, and shock. 
Rote & Dose- Tablet- 0.3mg SL q 5 min x 3, Spray- 0.4mg SL q 5 min x 3
Supplied- Tablets – 0.3mg, 0.6mg  Spray- 0.4mg, 0.8mg  Patch- 0.2mg, 0.3mg, 0.4mg, 0.6mg, 0.8mg
Adverse Effects- Burning feeling under the tongue, headache, transient hypotension, tachycardia, N & V, Dizziness/ weakness. 
Precautions- May induce headache that is sometimes severe, nitroglycerine is light sensitive and will lose potency when exposed to the air. 
Drug indications- Chest pain associated with angina and acute myocardial infraction, and acute pulmonary edema. 
On set & Duration- 

Ventoline
Generic Name- Salbutamon, Albuteral 
Trade Name- Ventolin 
Classification- Bronchodilator
Mechanism of action- Beta adrenergic agonist. Predominate beta 2 effects relax bronchiole smooth muscle and cause bronchodilation. 
Indications- Bronchospasms due to exacerbation of COPD and asthma. 
Contraindications- hypersensitivity, underlying CV disease
Route & Dose- 2.5-5.0 mg Nebulizer over 6-8 min MDI 100mcg prn
Supplied- Nebules 2.5mg/ 2.5mls, MDI 100mcg/ metered dose, Multidose vial- 5.0mg/ml
Adverse effects- Tachycardia, anxiety, tremors, headache. 
Precautions- the patient may experience tachycardia, anxiety, nauseam cough, wheezing or dizziness, Vital signs and breath sounds must be monitored, use caution with elderly, cardiac, or hypertensive patients. 
Drug Indications- Bronchospasm and asthma in COPD 
Onset & Duration- 3-6 hours 



Aspirin
Trade Name- Aspirin 
Generic Name- Acetylsalicylic Acid
Classification-Platelet aggregation inhibitor
Mechanism of action-Reduces production of thromoxanes (specifically thromboxane A2) which mediate platelet aggregation, thus reducing mortality in AMI. Analgesia by mechanism of reducing prostaglandins, thus reducing inflammation.  Antipyretic effects work on hypothalamus causing heat to be lost by vasodilation. 
Indication-New chest pain suggestive of acute AMI
Contraindications- Hypersensitivity to salicylates, asthma, bleeding ulcers.
Route & Dose- 106-325 mg Chewed and swallowed
Supplies- Tablet Children’s 80mg Adult’s 325mg
Adverse effects- Heartburn, Nausea/ vomiting, wheezing, prolonged bleeding
Precaution- Patients with hepatic disease, children under 12 years with arthritic conditions, alcoholism, malnutrition, and thrombocytopenia.
Drug interactions-  for mild to moderate pain and fever when aspirin is otherwise not tolerated.




Activated Charcoal
Trade Name-  Aqua, actidose, liqui-char
Generic Name-  Activated Charcoal
Classification- Adsorbent,  Antidote
Mechanism of action- Binds and adsorbs ingested toxins, the combined complex is excreted. 
Indication- Many oral poisonings and medication overdoses. 
Contraindications-  Corrosives, caustics, petroleum distillates, GI bleeding.
Route & Dose- 1-2 g/kg PO
Supplies- 25 g /125ml bottle, 50g/ 250ml bottle, come premixed with water or sorbitol ( a cathartic)
Adverse effects-  Nausea, vomiting, constipation, mild transient diarrhea. 
Precaution- Administer only after emesis or those cases where emesis is contraindicated
Drug interactions- Acute ingested poisoning






Amyl Nitrite
Trade Name-  Amyl Nitrite
Generic Name-  Amyl Nitrite 
Classification-  Vasodilator
Mechanism of action- Binds with hemoglobin to help biodegrade canide 
Indication- Acute cyanide poisoning with impaired LOC
Contraindications-  No concrete proof of cyanide poisoning
Route & Dose- 1 ampoule inhaled for periods of 15-30 sec with breaks of 15-30 secs. New ampoule every 3 mins to max of 6 ampoules. 
Supplies- 0.2ml or 0.3ml glass ampoule wrapped in cardboard
Adverse effects- Drowsiness
Precaution- none
Drug interactions- acute cyanide poisoning 




Oral Glucose
Trade Name- 
Generic Name- 
Classification- Carbohydrate 
Mechanism of action-
Indication- Patients with altered mental status and a known history of diabetes mellitus 
Contraindications-  unconsciousness, known diabetic who has not taken insulin for days, patient who is unable to swallow.
Route & Dose-  Adult 15-45 g PO peds 4-45g PO
Supplies-
Adverse effects- None when given properly, may be aspirated by the patient without a gag reflex. 
Precaution- Assure patient has control of swallowing and airway.
Drug interactions- 




Oxygen
Trade Name- 
Generic Name- 
Classification- Oxidizing agent (gas)
Mechanism of action-
Indication-  Hypoxia or anticipated hypoxia, or in any medical or trauma patient to improve respiratory efficiency. 
Contraindications-  There are no contraindications to oxygen therapy 
Route & Dose- Hypoxia: 100% by inhalation or IPPV
Supplies-
Adverse effects- 
Precaution- chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD) and very prolonged administration of high concentrations in the newborn. 
Drug interactions-






Diphenhydramine
Trade Name- 
Generic Name- 
Classification-
Mechanism of action-
Indication-
Contraindications- 
Route & Dose-
Supplies-
Adverse effects-
Precaution-
Drug interactions-






Blood
Trade Name- 
Generic Name- 
Classification- 
Mechanism of action- Transportation of blood and cellular waste, Defense immunization, balance fluid and electrolyte and acid base, maintain temperature. 
Indication- Maintain blood volume, oxygen carrying capacity, coagulation
Contraindications-  inability to type and cross match, hypervolemia. 
Route & Dose- Intravenous, maybe whole blood or component parts Ex platelets, red cells.
Supplies-
Adverse effects- Immediate reaction occur during administration or within first 24 hours. Acute hemolytic transfusion reaction. 
Precaution-
Drug interactions-



Heparin 
Trade Name- 
Generic Name- 
Classification-
Mechanism of action-  Anticoagulant given to prevent the development of intravascular thrombosis, Inhibits blood coagulation. 
Indication- Prevention of blood clot formation, Maximum anticoagulation occurs within minutes of IV initiation. Used for, Myocardial infractions, pulmonary embolism, deep vein thrombosis, peripheral artery embolism. 
Contraindications- Hypersensitivity, bleeding disorders, alcoholics, recent surgery (brain, eye, or spinal cord)
Route & Dose-Intravenous pump, 1,000 - 2,000 units per hour
Supplies-
Adverse effects- hemorrhaging, bleeding (maybe local or hidden), hypersensitivity ( chills, fever, allergic, reaction) will interact with ASA
Precaution-
Drug interactions-




Potassium
Trade Name- 
Generic Name- 
Classification-
Mechanism of action-  Potassium is readily absorbed from the GI tract and actively transported into cells from the extra cellular fluid. Intracellular potassium accounts for 98% of total percentage. Levels about 6.0 mmol/L can precipitate weakness and irregularity of heart rhythm. Levels below 2.5 mmol/L can precipitate brady cardia and lethal arrhythmias. 
Indication- Treatment or prevention of potassium deletion, Causes of Hypokalemia can include, inadequate intake, diuretic therapy, diabetic ketoacidosis, severe diarrhea, prolonged vomiting and drainage of GI fluids. 
Contraindications- Hyperkalemia, severe renal impairment, severe tissue trauma such as burn.
Route & Dose- PO- Adults- Depletion 140-100 mEq day  Prevention- 20 mEq day
IV- Adults- up to 400 mEq day 
Supplies-
Adverse effects-
Precaution-
Drug interactions-



Anti- microbials
Trade Name- 
Generic Name- 
Classification-
Mechanism of action-
Indication- kill microbes, prevent the replication of microbes. 
Contraindications- 
Route & Dose- 
Supplies-
Adverse effects-
Precaution-
Drug interactions-




Nitrous Oxide
Trade Name- 
Generic Name- 
Classification-
Mechanism of action-
Indication-
Contraindications- 
Route & Dose-
Supplies-
Adverse effects-
Precaution-
Drug interactions-





Lactated Ringers
Trade Name- 
Generic Name- 
Classification- Isotonic crystalloid solution
Mechanism of action- Replaces water and electrolytes 
Indication- Hypovolemic shock, TKO
Contraindications-  LR should NOT be used in patients with CHF or renal failure. 
Route & Dose-  Replace a liter of lost blood with 3-4 liters of LR
Supplies-
Adverse effects-
Precaution- Monitor to prevent circulatory overload 
Drug interactions-






Normal Saline
Trade Name- 
Generic Name- 
Classification- Isotonic crystalloid solution
Mechanism of action- Replaces water and electrolytes
Indication- Heat- related problems (heat exhaustion, heat stroke), freshwater drowning, hypovolemia, Diabetic ketoacidosis, TKO
Contraindications- Should NOT be used in patients with CHF 
Route & Dose- 
Supplies-
Adverse effects-
Precaution- NS contains only Na and Cl, therefor when large amounts are administered it is possible for other important physiological electrolytes to because depleted.
Drug interactions-



D5W
Trade Name- 
Generic Name- 
Classification- Hypotonic dextrose- containing solution
Mechanism of action- provides nutrients in the form of dextrose as well as free water
Indication-  IV access for emergency drugs, for dilution of concentrated drugs for IV infusion. 
Contraindications-  Should NOT be used as a fluid replacement for hypovolemic states 
Route & Dose- lifeline- TKO
Supplies-
Adverse effects-
Precaution- Dextrose containing solutions are acidic and may produce local venous irritation, Subcutaneous administration from extravasation may result in tissue necrosis. 
Drug interactions- Should NOT be used with phenytoin and amrinone.


----------



## FirNaTine89

Almost looks like a class project?


----------



## oshawamedic

Diphenhydramine
Trade Name- Benedryl
Generic Name- 
Classification-anti-histamine 
Mechanism of action-H1 receptor antagonist
Indication- Exposure to a probable allergen AND signs and/or symptoms ofa moderate to severe allergic reaction (including anaphylaxis)
Contraindications- allergy sensitivity
Route & Dose-25mg-50mg iv/im/sq
Supplies-
Adverse effects-
Precaution-
Drug interactions-


----------



## SliceOfLife

Epi also comes in 1:10,000 which is for IV administration in a code, that should be considered too.

Adult 1mg IVP every 3-5min 
Pedi  0.01mg/kg


----------



## zmedic

Seem like you are missing most of the drugs a paramedic would actually give. (I assume that you are a medic student since EMTs tend not to be learning heparin dosages). 

Amiodarone
Atropine
Solumedrol
Racemic epi
Morphine 
Versed
Magnesium
Calcium
Adenosine
Diltiazem

ETC


----------



## Medic Tim

zmedic said:


> Seem like you are missing most of the drugs a paramedic would actually give. (I assume that you are a medic student since EMTs tend not to be learning heparin dosages).
> 
> Amiodarone
> Atropine
> Solumedrol
> Racemic epi
> Morphine
> Versed
> Magnesium
> Calcium
> Adenosine
> Diltiazem
> 
> ETC


In Canada a Primary Care Paramedic or PCP is similar to EMT Intermediate in the usa


----------



## zmedic

In that case they still need to learn the ACLS drugs


----------



## SliceOfLife

zmedic said:


> In that case they still need to learn the ACLS drugs



Yeah I'm totally ignorant of what is in their scope.  They can give heparin but no ACLS meds?  At first I just assumed that they recieved only a few meds at a time like I did in my class, instead of all at once.


----------



## Anjel

OP you definitely need to know that you can give Epi in more than just anaphylaxis.


----------



## pcp

zmedic said:


> Seem like you are missing most of the drugs a paramedic would actually give. (I assume that you are a medic student since EMTs tend not to be learning heparin dosages).
> 
> Amiodarone
> Atropine
> Solumedrol
> Racemic epi
> Morphine
> Versed
> Magnesium
> Calcium
> Adenosine
> Diltiazem
> 
> ETC




Those are not in our scope of practice, the ones listed are the only drugs we are aloud to administer without ALS


----------



## STXmedic

pcp said:


> Those are not in our scope of practice, the ones listed are the only drugs we are aloud to administer without ALS



You're allowed to give K+, Heparin, and blood? :unsure:


----------

